# How Much Do You Charge?



## hotti82 (Apr 28, 2007)

A question to the freelancers out there; how much do you charge for weddings: how many people are you willing to do and what do you include in your service?


----------



## Holly (Apr 28, 2007)

Similar thread here: http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=48494


----------



## martygreene (Apr 28, 2007)

thanks holly.

This has been gone over a few times here before, and is linked in the forum specific faq as well. Please look for existing info on a topic prior to starting new threads.


----------

